# Neuer Pc



## gradof (6. August 2012)

Hey Community !

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen. Ich benötige eigentlich nur den Pc, Monitor und OS (Win 7 Professional 64bit) sind vorhanden.
Der Pc wird hauptsächlich zum Gaming verwendet. Mein Budget liegt bei ungefähr 1100&#8364;.

Ich habe mir mit Hilfe des Pc-Konfigurationsthread schon ein wenig was zusammengestellt.
Hier mal meine Teile:

Prozessor:
*Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155 *
Mainboard:

*ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX*

Arbeitsspeicher:

*8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9*

Gehäuse:

*BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil*

Grafikkarte:

*ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5*

Netzteil:

*be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W*

Festplatte:

*Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD204UI 2TB SATA II*

Optisches Laufwerk:

*LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz*


Preis mit Zusammenbau: ~1062&#8364;
Geht das so in Ordnung oder habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ? 

Ein paar Fragen habe ich aber doch noch.

Reicht der mitgelieferte Kühler des Prozessors aus oder sollte ich einen anderen nehmen ?

Geht der Onboard-Sound in Ordnung und kann ich damit Sprachaufnahmen machen ohne Rauschen ?

Benötige ich eine Netzwerkkarte um eine Wlan-Verbindung mit meinem Router aufzubauen ?

Bestellen würde ich über Hardwareversand wie man bereits an der Zusammenstellung sieht ^^
Ich habe da noch nie was bestellt hab schon viel positives aber auch negatives gelesen, was sind eure Erfahrungen damit ?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

gradof schrieb:


> Geht das so in Ordnung oder habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


Alles in allem ist der PC ganz gut, deswegen gehe ich einfach mal auf deine Fragen ein.



gradof schrieb:


> Reicht der mitgelieferte Kühler des Prozessors aus oder sollte ich einen anderen nehmen ?


Kommt drauf an wie sehr du ihn beanspruchst. Normalerweise ist es schon zu raten einen besseren Lüfter als den Standard zu kaufen, man kann aber auch beim normalen bleiben. Zur Not lasst ihn drauf, überwache es ein paar Wochen mit einem Tool dass dir die Temperatur anzeigt und wenn er zu stark belastet wird, einen besseren Lüfter holen.



gradof schrieb:


> Geht der Onboard-Sound in Ordnung und kann ich damit Sprachaufnahmen machen ohne Rauschen ?


Eigentlich sind die Onboardsoundkarten heutzutage alle recht gut. Solange du also nicht irgendwelche Studio-Qualitäts-Aufnahmen machen willst sollte das in Ordnung gehen, Rauschen wird da wohl kaum sein. (wäre mir zumindest neu)



gradof schrieb:


> Benötige ich eine Netzwerkkarte um eine Wlan-Verbindung mit meinem Router aufzubauen ?


Die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Mainboards heutzutage haben normal schon eine Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, also wirst du das nicht brauchen. Aber du brauchst entweder eine WLAN-Karte oder einen WLAN-Stick wenn wenn dich per WLAN verbinden willst. Hoffe das beantwortet die Frage.

 mfg


----------



## gradof (6. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Mainboards heutzutage haben normal schon eine Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, also wirst du das nicht brauchen. Aber du brauchst entweder eine WLAN-Karte oder einen WLAN-Stick wenn wenn dich per WLAN verbinden willst. Hoffe das beantwortet die Frage.
> 
> mfg



Danke für deine Antwort also sollte ich sowas noch einbauen.

*LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R*


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

gradof schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort also sollte ich sowas noch einbauen.
> 
> *LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R*



Jo, wenn dafür Platz im Rechner ist.

Ich habe mir damals mit einem WLAN-Stick ausgeholfen, da der Kostengünstiger war.

mfg


----------



## Lausbua (6. August 2012)

Paar Tips dazu:

- Lüftung: Es reicht nicht, nur die Cpu zu kühlen, du musst die Wärme auch aus dem Pc raus bekommen, egal von welcher Komponente die Wärme stammt. ich empfehle daher einen Luftstron von vorne nach hinten. Bei mir saugt vor ein 80er-Lüfter von aussen Luft an und bläst sie innen über die Festplatten, wodurch diese auch geküht werden und sich zusätzlich die Lebensdauer erhöht. Hinten habe ich auf Höhe der Grafikkarte 2 80er-Lüfter, die von dort die warme Luft hinten raus blasen. Somit hab ich von vorn nach hinten einen Luftstrom.

- Onboard-Sound: Wenn du zu 100% TS, Skype o.Ä. machst, reicht sowas. Solltest du aber jemals auch Musik hören wollen oder gar auch Lautsprecher anschliessen wollen, investiere die 20-30 Euro in eine Soundkarte. Persönliche Empfehlung von mir ist die "Audigy" von Creative, macht guten Sound für wenig Geld und bietet ausserdem gute Treiberunterstützung durch den Hersteller.

- Netzwerk: Der Latenz zuliebe nimm ein kabelgebundenes Netz anstatt WLAN. Ich persönlich habe 30 Euro in eine Gigabit-Karte von Intel investiert (ich fahre daheim intern mit Gigabit) und diesen Kauf eigentlich nie bereut. Sicher hast du am Board auch nen Rj45-Anschluss, aber dahinter werkelt meist ein billiger 0815-Chip von Realtek.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Würde auch zu einer Internet-Kabelverbindung raten... WLAN wäre nix für mich, ist mir zu instabil, musste mit Passwörtern schützen usw.

Also mit nem stinknormalen LAN Kabel hatte ich noch nie Probleme während man von WLAN Nutzern nicht selten von Problemen liest, vorallem beim Zocken.
Reine Zockmaschinen sollten normales Kabel benutzen - meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Paar Tips dazu:
> 
> - Lüftung: Es reicht nicht, nur die Cpu zu kühlen, du musst die Wärme auch aus dem Pc raus bekommen, egal von welcher Komponente die Wärme stammt. ich empfehle daher einen Luftstron von vorne nach hinten. Bei mir saugt vor ein 80er-Lüfter von aussen Luft an und bläst sie innen über die Festplatten, wodurch diese auch geküht werden und sich zusätzlich die Lebensdauer erhöht. Hinten habe ich auf Höhe der Grafikkarte 2 80er-Lüfter, die von dort die warme Luft hinten raus blasen. Somit hab ich von vorn nach hinten einen Luftstrom.
> 
> ...



Muss leider in allen Punkten widersprechen:

a) Solange du nicht übertaktet und mit der Lautstärke des Standardlüfters leben kannst, ist dieser mehr als ausreichend (sonst würde ihn Intel ja nicht in die Boxed Version packen), außerdem hat das Gehäuse ja schon von Haus aus 2 120mm Lüfter verbaut.
b) Der Onboard Sound reicht völlig aus und alle "Pseudo" Soundkarten im Bereich 20-50€ kannst du getrost in die Tonne klopfen, da der Unterschied nicht gegeben ist und falls es einen gibt, dann ist er nur hörbar wenn du wirklich gutes Audioequipment anschließt (i.e. wenn du richtig teure Boxen ranmachst die dann schnell ein paar hundert Euro kosten, alle Logitech Brüllwürfel werden dir keine klanglichen Unterschiede darstellen). Solltest du überhaupt den digitalen Ausgang nutzen, dann ist die Soundkarte sowieso hinfällig, weil dann für die Qualität der DAC der in deinem Soundsystem verbaut ist den Hauptunterschied macht.
c) Wenn du sehr nah dran bist am Router (nicht durch viele Mauern oder viele Stockwerke) ist wireless überhaupt kein Problem und die Latenzen passen einwandfrei. Falls der Router weiter weg ist und ein LAN Kabel problematisch ist, würde ich DLAN empfehlen.


----------



## gradof (6. August 2012)

Mit der Lautstärke des Lüfters kann ich gut leben. Falls ich mal übertakten will kauf ich mir einen Neuen.(Die Leistung des Prozessors sollte momentan ja ausreichen)
Mit Wlan habe ich hier kein Problem. Bei meinem momentanen Laptop mach ich auch alles über Wlan und habe nie Probleme. Der Router sitzt genau einen Stock unter mir.


----------



## Lausbua (7. August 2012)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Muss leider in allen Punkten widersprechen:



Ist dein gutes Recht :-)





OldboyX schrieb:


> a) Solange du nicht übertaktet und mit der Lautstärke des Standardlüfters leben kannst, ist dieser mehr als ausreichend (sonst würde ihn Intel ja nicht in die Boxed Version packen), außerdem hat das Gehäuse ja schon von Haus aus 2 120mm Lüfter verbaut.



Ich habe kein Wort von übertakten geschrieben, sondern lediglich von einem Luftstrom im PC, um die Wärme hinaus zu führen. Außerdem ist übertakten meiner Meinung nach in Zeiten von mindestens 4 Kernen und 8GB Ram in einem Home-PC nicht mehr sooo wichtig, die heutigen Systeme sind unter'm Strich weit performanter als noch vor 10-15 Jahren.




OldboyX schrieb:


> b) Der Onboard Sound reicht völlig aus und alle "Pseudo" Soundkarten im Bereich 20-50€ kannst du getrost in die Tonne klopfen, da der Unterschied nicht gegeben ist und falls es einen gibt, dann ist er nur hörbar wenn du wirklich gutes Audioequipment anschließt (i.e. wenn du richtig teure Boxen ranmachst die dann schnell ein paar hundert Euro kosten, alle Logitech Brüllwürfel werden dir keine klanglichen Unterschiede darstellen). Solltest du überhaupt den digitalen Ausgang nutzen, dann ist die Soundkarte sowieso hinfällig, weil dann für die Qualität der DAC der in deinem Soundsystem verbaut ist den Hauptunterschied macht.



Wie gesagt ist ein onboard-Sound für Sprachunterhaltungen a-la Teamspeak und Konsorten gut genug. Du brauchst aber keine Lautsprecher um ein paar hundert Euro, um den Unterschied zu einer Soundkarte zu hören, es reicht ein besserer Kopfhöhrer (zB von Sennheiser) um ganz grob 100 Euro. Natürlich: Wenn du eine "Pseudo"-Soundkarte a-la "Noname vom Aldi" kaufst, hast du den selben Dreck, den du schon am Mainboard verbaut hast - in dem Fall hast du schon Recht, wenn du meinst "spar dir das Geld". Mit einer Karte von Creative hast du aber auch spätestens dann ne Freude, wenn du beispielsweise eine Linux-Distribution deiner Wahl als Dual-boot-System installierst und die Karte dann im Linux einrichtest. So nebenbei, auch wenn das jetzt nicht wirklich was zur Sache tut: Bei mir werkelt die "Creative X-Fi Titanum" um etwa 70 Euro, und spätestens hier merkst du sehr wohl einen Unterschied im Klang.




OldboyX schrieb:


> c) Wenn du sehr nah dran bist am Router (nicht durch viele Mauern oder viele Stockwerke) ist wireless überhaupt kein Problem und die Latenzen passen einwandfrei. Falls der Router weiter weg ist und ein LAN Kabel problematisch ist, würde ich DLAN empfehlen.



Geile Scheisse, kann WLAN jetzt auch schon Gigabit? :-) Nee, im Ernst: Klar bekommt man rein technisch auch mit WLAN eine Netzwerkverbindung! Damit bin ich aber immer langsamer als mit einem kabelgebundenem Netz (spätestens mit meinem Gigabit-LAN kannst du nicht mithalten :-) ), sowohl von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkait als auch von der Latenz her habe ich mit WLAN die Arschkarte gezogen. Die zusätzlichen Funkstrahlen sowie die Abhörsicherheit eines WLANs lasse ich im Moment aber mal aussen vor, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Geile Scheisse, kann WLAN jetzt auch schon Gigabit? :-) Nee, im Ernst: Klar bekommt man rein technisch auch mit WLAN eine Netzwerkverbindung! Damit bin ich aber immer langsamer als mit einem kabelgebundenem Netz (spätestens mit meinem Gigabit-LAN kannst du nicht mithalten :-) ), sowohl von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkait als auch von der Latenz her habe ich mit WLAN die Arschkarte gezogen. Die zusätzlichen Funkstrahlen sowie die Abhörsicherheit eines WLANs lasse ich im Moment aber mal aussen vor, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Und was nutzt ihm Gigabit-Lan bei einer vllt. 16k Internet-Leitung? Ganz davon abgesehen sind die meisten Router immer noch bei 100Mbit. Beim Spielen werden nur ein paar Kb übertragen da ist man noch Meilen weit von einem GBit entfernt. Solange man keinen HomeServer usw. Daheim hat oder Gigabyte weise Daten von einem Rechner auf den anderen schiebt braucht man kein Gigabit Lan und keine Extra Lan-Karte. Die Onboard Karten sind im Home Bereich vollkommen ausreichend.
Bei den Latenzen macht es vllt. 5ms aus. 
Ich persönlich hab da noch nie was gemerkt dass die Leitung über Wlan schlechter ist. (Internet/ Spielen) 30- 50ms über Wlan und 30- 50ms über Gigabit LAN. 
Man sollte nur auf seinen Empfang achten. Mit einem von fünf Strichen braucht man sich auch nicht wundern das die Verbindung scheiße ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. August 2012)

> - Lüftung: Es reicht nicht, nur die Cpu zu kühlen, du musst die Wärme auch aus dem Pc raus bekommen, egal von welcher Komponente die Wärme stammt. ich empfehle daher einen Luftstron von vorne nach hinten. Bei mir saugt vor ein 80er-Lüfter von aussen Luft an und bläst sie innen über die Festplatten, wodurch diese auch geküht werden und sich zusätzlich die Lebensdauer erhöht. Hinten habe ich auf Höhe der Grafikkarte 2 80er-Lüfter, die von dort die warme Luft hinten raus blasen. Somit hab ich von vorn nach hinten einen Luftstrom.



Vernünftige Gaminggehäuse sind von Haus aus schon ordentlich belüftet ^^.
Ich betreibe einen I7-2700k@4.2 Ghz mit ner H100 ohne zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter (abgsehen von denen die schon im Gehäuse drin waren), der immer unter 50 Grad läuft.
Theoretisch sind 4.8 Ghz drin, sodass der Prozi unter Volllast dann bei etwa 55 Grad werkelt.
Aber wozu so hoch gehen, wenn die Leistung bisher nie abgerufen wird.
Als Graka hab ich ne 6790 drin.
Vorne ein Lüfter, hinten ein Lüfter und oben dann halt der Radiator von der Wakü mit Lüftern.

Zuviele Lüfter können auch zu Luftverwirbelungen führen und von viel Entscheidender:
Wenn du 100m² pro Stunde ansaugst durch die Lüfter und 300m² pro Stunde ausbläst, ziehst du 200m² pro Stunde durch Gehäuseritzen und Öffnungen.

Idealerweise hättest du einen Luftstrom von unten nach oben um noch den Effekt mitzunehmen, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt.
Nur woher soll die ganze Wärme in einem normalen Rechner kommen ? ^^
Die Graka braucht zumindest ein wenige freie Luft um sich rum, die nicht zu heiß ist und kühlt sich mit den Lüftern selber.
Eventuell einen Lüfter vor die Festplatte, damit die kühle Luft bekommen.
Das Netzteil liegt in guten Gehäusen unten und versorgt sich selber mit kalter Luft.
Der Prozi ist somit das einzige Bauteil, was eine größere Menge von Wärme produziert.
Wenn ich jetzt die Hand über meine Topfans halte, während ich Diablo 3 spiele, ein Livestream läuft und nebenbei noch ein paar Browserfenster auf ist, ist die Luft merklich kühl.


----------



## Lausbua (7. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Und was nutzt ihm Gigabit-Lan bei einer vllt. 16k Internet-Leitung? Ganz davon abgesehen sind die meisten Router immer noch bei 100Mbit. Beim Spielen werden nur ein paar Kb übertragen da ist man noch Meilen weit von einem GBit entfernt. Solange man keinen HomeServer usw. Daheim hat oder Gigabyte weise Daten von einem Rechner auf den anderen schiebt braucht man kein Gigabit Lan und keine Extra Lan-Karte. Die Onboard Karten sind im Home Bereich vollkommen ausreichend.
> Bei den Latenzen macht es vllt. 5ms aus.
> Ich persönlich hab da noch nie was gemerkt dass die Leitung über Wlan schlechter ist. (Internet/ Spielen) 30- 50ms über Wlan und 30- 50ms über Gigabit LAN.
> Man sollte nur auf seinen Empfang achten. Mit einem von fünf Strichen braucht man sich auch nicht wundern das die Verbindung scheiße ist.



Ein Gigabit-Router kostet nur unmerklich mehr als ein 100MBit-Router, außerdem kann man vor den Router noch einen Gigabit-Switch schalten (den ich schon um 20-30 Euro gesehen habe) und kann deswegen bei seinen 100MBit-Router bleiben. Ich weiß schon, dass viele aktuelle Boards auch Gigabit-LAN onboard mitbringen (und diese Geschwindigkeit sich in ein paar Jahren als defacto-Standard durchsetzen wird). Es reicht aber schon, wenn du ein DVD-Image zwischen 2 Rechnern mit Gigabit hin- und herschiebst, um den Unterschied zu merken. Ich gehe hier aber auch noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen meinem Gigabit-onboard-Dreck und meiner Gigabit-Karte von Intel merke - nicht umsonst ist Intel seit Jahren Marktführer bei Netzwerkkarten. Dies heisst aber nicht, dass auch du oder jemand anders den Unterschied merkt, hat eigentlich mehr mit meinem Job bei einem Internetprovider und damit mit meiner beruflichen Praxis zu tun.

Klar ist meine Internetleitung deswegen gleich schnell (bzw gleich langsam), damit hast du schon recht! Doch wenn ich lediglich mein WoW spiele, würde rein für das Spiel eigentlich auch mein ehemaliges 56k-Modem reichen, nachdem ich das Spiel einmal online installiert und alle Updates heruntergeladen habe.


----------



## Lausbua (7. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Zuviele Lüfter können auch zu Luftverwirbelungen führen und von viel Entscheidender:
> Wenn du 100m² pro Stunde ansaugst durch die Lüfter und 300m² pro Stunde ausbläst, ziehst du 200m² pro Stunde durch Gehäuseritzen und Öffnungen.



Du meinst hier sicher m³ (Kubikmeter) anstatt m² (Quadratmeter) Luft pro Stunde, aber ich versteh dich schon und gebe dir sogar recht! Diesen Faktor halte ich genauso wichtig, da durch den hierbei entstehenden Unterdruck durch die hinteren Lüfter auch an anderen Stellen des Gehäuses frische und somit kühle Luft ins Gehäuse sauge.




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Idealerweise hättest du einen Luftstrom von unten nach oben um noch den Effekt mitzunehmen, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt.
> Nur woher soll die ganze Wärme in einem normalen Rechner kommen ? ^^
> Die Graka braucht zumindest ein wenige freie Luft um sich rum, die nicht zu heiß ist und kühlt sich mit den Lüftern selber.
> Eventuell einen Lüfter vor die Festplatte, damit die kühle Luft bekommen.
> ...



Natürlich produzierst du mit der CPU sehr viel Wärme. Bedenk' aber bitte auch, dass viele Leute ihr Netzteil "recht knapp bemessen" und hier nur irgendwas mit 500 - 560W verbauen. Wenn ich hier nun noch die "Effizienzklasse 80+" hernehme und dabei berücksichtige, dass die Hersteller aus Kostengründen gerne eher bei den 80% als darüber sind, bleibt nicht mehr viel über, was "hinten wieder raus kommt". Dadurch wird das Netzteil an sich auch wärmer und "ist seinerseits froh", wenn es vom Inneren des Gehäuses ebenfalls kühle Luft ansaugen kann. Ich habe hier bei manchen Threads zwar gerne "gepredigt", man möge ein paar Euro für ein stärkeres Netzteil drauflegen, doch ich verstehe, dass dies auch eine Kostenfrage ist. Die Kehrseite ist dafür, dass man sein Netzteil auch in einem neuen PC weiterverwenden kann und dieser dann im Kauf wieder entsprechend günstiger ist. Mit anderen Worten: Ich gebe zwar ein mal 150 Euro (oder vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr) für ein richtig fettes Netzteil aus, kann es aber auch in 10 Jahren noch verwenden, wenn ich dazwischen schon 1-2 andere Rechner hatte. Dafür kann ich mir um das gesparte Geld meinetwegen auch etwas mehr Ram gönnen (oder mit der Freundin auf ein Eis gehen :-) )

Edit: Wenn du nicht nur eventell sondern auch tatsächlich die Festplatten kühlst, werden sie es dir in jedem Fall mit einer längeren Lebensdauer danken, hier spreche ich schon aus Erfahrung. Ich weiß nicht, wie das mit aktuellen Gaming-Gehäusen ist, ich verwende seit 15 Jahren immer noch mein damaliges Chieftec-Gehäuse, wo ich schon damals an der Vorderseite des Festplattenkäfigs einen 80er-Küfter montieren und damit meine Platten kühlen konnte. Hab zwar damals (bei mir in Österreicher noch zu Schilling-Zeiten) 200 Schilling (also heute rund 15 Euro) mehr bezahlt, aber der Kauf hat sich im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes bezahlt gemacht, da ich das Gehäuse noch heute nutze. Okay, ich musste in der Zwischenzeit die Lüfter tauschen, aber nach 15 Jahren darf das schon mal vorkommen :-)


----------



## Caps-lock (7. August 2012)

Ich glaube das wir tatsächlich grob der gleichen Meinung sind .
Bei meinem Gehäuse muss ich zugeben, dass es ein Coolermaster Haf X ist, welches ja nu schon von Haus aus massig Kühlleistung mitbringt.



> Du meinst hier sicher m³ (Kubikmeter) anstatt m² (Quadratmeter) Luft pro Stunde


Verdammt natürlich mein ich das .



> auch an anderen Stellen des Gehäuses frische und somit kühle Luft ins Gehäuse sauge.


Und genau da sehe ich das Problem von Verwirbelungen.
In meinen Augen bringt es auch nich viel das Gehäuse im Sommer offen zu betreiben, da du ohne Luftstrom kaum Effekte erzeugst.
Siehe: "Das Problem im Sommer ein Fenster nachts im Schlafzimmer zu öffnen ohne Wind".

Mein Netzteil ist auch klar überdimensioniert. Ist ein Corsair AX 750, was dazu führt, dass es etwa zwischen 30 und 50 % Auslastung hat im normalen Betrieb und somit weder laut noch warm wird.



> Natürlich produzierst du mit der CPU sehr viel Wärme.





> Der Prozi ist somit das einzige Bauteil, was eine größere Menge von Wärme produziert.



Nichts anderes sage ich ja.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Wort von übertakten geschrieben, sondern lediglich von einem Luftstrom im PC, um die Wärme hinaus zu führen. Außerdem ist übertakten meiner Meinung nach in Zeiten von mindestens 4 Kernen und 8GB Ram in einem Home-PC nicht mehr sooo wichtig, die heutigen Systeme sind unter'm Strich weit performanter als noch vor 10-15 Jahren.



Fakt ist und bleibt, was ich gesagt habe. Mit den Komponenten braucht er weder im Gehäuse zusätzliche Lüfter, noch braucht er einen besonderen CPU Lüfter (es sei denn er will übertakten oder er wills eben "leiser" haben). Und über die "Wichtigkeit" von Übertakten kann jeder nur subjektiv entscheiden, aber dass diese über die Jahre abgenomomen hätte ist sicherlich nur bei dir persönlich der Fall. Übertakten brachte und bringt das, was man eben rausholen kann und bei Spielen dann in FPS merkt. Das ist heute keinen Deut anders als vor 10 Jahren.



> Wie gesagt ist ein onboard-Sound für Sprachunterhaltungen a-la Teamspeak und Konsorten gut genug. Du brauchst aber keine Lautsprecher um ein paar hundert Euro, um den Unterschied zu einer Soundkarte zu hören, es reicht ein besserer Kopfhöhrer (zB von Sennheiser) um ganz grob 100 Euro. Natürlich: Wenn du eine "Pseudo"-Soundkarte a-la "Noname vom Aldi" kaufst, hast du den selben Dreck, den du schon am Mainboard verbaut hast - in dem Fall hast du schon Recht, wenn du meinst "spar dir das Geld". Mit einer Karte von Creative hast du aber auch spätestens dann ne Freude, wenn du beispielsweise eine Linux-Distribution deiner Wahl als Dual-boot-System installierst und die Karte dann im Linux einrichtest. So nebenbei, auch wenn das jetzt nicht wirklich was zur Sache tut: Bei mir werkelt die "Creative X-Fi Titanum" um etwa 70 Euro, und spätestens hier merkst du sehr wohl einen Unterschied im Klang.



Ich halte alle Consumer Soundkarten für "Pseudo" und bei Klangqualität ist vieles auch einfach Einbildung. Wer sich eine 50&#8364; Soundkarte kauft, der hört schnell einmal "besseren" Sound einfach weil er 50&#8364; investiert hat und die neue Karte auf standard andere Settings hat. Dies hat aber mit besserer Qualität nichts zu tun.

Außerdem solltest du dich mal informieren welche Chips denn da verbaut werden und worin sie sich unterscheiden, denn auf einer Creative oder Asus sind unterm Strich die selben Soundchips verbaut, dann gibts noch Marketingfeatures (EAX und Co lassen Grüßen) und bei den teureren vergolden sie dir noch den Anschluss und dann hört der Kunder natürlich wunder was für Unterschiede auf seinen 120&#8364; Logitech 5.1 Brüllwürfeln . Ach und ALDI Noname Soundkarten gibts gar nicht  Und ich kann nur wiederholen, dass du ohne entsprechende Boxen gar nichts merken wirst von dem klanglichen Unterschied, erst recht nicht, wenn man dann noch lowbit Internetradio hört oder komprimierte MP3s...

Aber wer glaubt die "bessere Qualität" seiner Intel Netzwerkkarte gegenüber der Onboard zu "fühlen" mit dem ist über solche Dinge sowieso nicht zu diskutieren. Intel baut ja nämlich die qualitativ hochwertigeren CPUs, Bose hat die besten Boxen und Apple Hardware funktioniert einfach besser weil sie speziell abgestimmt ist 



> Geile Scheisse, kann WLAN jetzt auch schon Gigabit? :-) Nee, im Ernst: Klar bekommt man rein technisch auch mit WLAN eine Netzwerkverbindung! Damit bin ich aber immer langsamer als mit einem kabelgebundenem Netz (spätestens mit meinem Gigabit-LAN kannst du nicht mithalten :-) ), sowohl von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkait als auch von der Latenz her habe ich mit WLAN die Arschkarte gezogen. Die zusätzlichen Funkstrahlen sowie die Abhörsicherheit eines WLANs lasse ich im Moment aber mal aussen vor, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Klar ist man in einem WLAN Netzwerk langsamer, aber dem TE gehts wohl ums Internet und da bringt dir Gigabit genau gar nix und ansonsten hängt WLAN eben von den Variablen ab die ich genannt habe. Ich nutze je nach Aufenthaltsort WLAN, DLAN oder Gigabit LAN und da lässt sich einfach kein Unterschied feststellen was die Internetverbindung angeht.


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Ein Gigabit-Router kostet nur unmerklich mehr als ein 100MBit-Router, außerdem kann man vor den Router noch einen Gigabit-Switch schalten (den ich schon um 20-30 Euro gesehen habe) und kann deswegen bei seinen 100MBit-Router bleiben.


Und was bringt ihm das z.b. wenn er keine weiteren Rechner hat. Dazu bekommt man die Router meistens zum Internetvertrag dazu. Da muss man nicht unbedingt noch Geld extra für ausgeben.
Ich selber hab es auch nicht anders. Nach meinem Router hängt noch ein Gigabit-Switch.



Lausbua schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass viele aktuelle Boards auch Gigabit-LAN onboard mitbringen (und diese Geschwindigkeit sich in ein paar Jahren als defacto-Standard durchsetzen wird). Es reicht aber schon, wenn du ein DVD-Image zwischen 2 Rechnern mit Gigabit hin- und herschiebst, um den Unterschied zu merken. Ich gehe hier aber auch noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen meinem Gigabit-onboard-Dreck und meiner Gigabit-Karte von Intel merke - nicht umsonst ist Intel seit Jahren Marktführer bei Netzwerkkarten. Dies heisst aber nicht, dass auch du oder jemand anders den Unterschied merkt, hat eigentlich mehr mit meinem Job bei einem Internetprovider und damit mit meiner beruflichen Praxis zu tun.


Inzwischen haben alle aktuellen Boards Gigabit-Lan und das schon seid mehreren Jahren.

Ich selbe merke bei meinem HomeServer nichts. Ich bezweifle einfach dass bei 980Mbit mit einer bzw. mehreren "Gigabit-onboard-Dreck" Karten viel zu holen ist. Das sind dann noch 2% die mir bis 100% Auslastung fehlen. Es kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich selber noch keinen unterschied zu einer extra LAN-Karte gesehen/gespürt hab. 
Das mag ja sein dass du etwas merkst. Da du damit täglich zu tun hast. 

Deswegen muss/kann man aber nicht einem Normal- Sterblichen der die Verbindung nur zum Surfen, Spielen und mal was runter laden nutzt von einer WLAN Verbindung abraten.Weil die langsamer ist ( was in bei dem Beispiel schwer zu erreichen wird da alle aktuellen Router schon min. 130Mbit WLan haben.) bzw. man vllt. 5ms mehr hat. Oder eine extra LAN-Karte empfehlen weil sie vllt. um 1 sec. schneller sein wird wenn man 1 Gigabyte von einen auf den anderen Rechner schiebt.


----------



## gradof (7. August 2012)

Also ich würde den Pc so wie er jetzt ist mit der Wlan-Karte am Freitag bestellen habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge vlt ein "besseres" Gehäuse oder sonst was ?
Eine Soundkarte schein ich ja nicht zu brauchen mach ja nix professionelles nur TS, Skype hin und wieder eine Aufnahme und der Kühler der Cpu sollte ja auch vorerst ausreichen.


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2012)

_Kannst du so ohne Probleme bestellen..einen "besseren" Kühler würde ich trotzdem mitnehmen..sonst brauchst du eigentlich keine K-CPU mitnehmen.. ;-)_


----------



## gradof (7. August 2012)

Kannst du mir einen Empfehlen ?


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2012)

_Ich würd den "Thermalright Macho" vorschlagen - Hardwareversand verbaut den aber leider nicht...somit müsste ein "Alpenföhn Panorama" auch gute Dienste leisten._


----------



## gradof (7. August 2012)

Ok dank dir dann werde ich mal den Alpenföhn einbauen lassen.


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Irgendwie seltsam, ein *Kühler* mit "Föhn" im Namen ... Ein Föhn ist nämlich ein *warmer* Fallwind, den man in Gebirgen beobachten kann ...


----------



## Night2010 (8. August 2012)

gradof schrieb:


> Hey Community !
> 
> Ich möchte mir einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen. Ich benötige eigentlich nur den Pc, Monitor und OS (Win 7 Professional 64bit) sind vorhanden.
> Der Pc wird hauptsächlich zum Gaming verwendet. Mein Budget liegt bei ungefähr 1100€.
> ...




Der Kühler ist ausreichend und eigentlich sehr leise. Habe damit einen auf 3,6Ghz übertakteten Q9550 betrieben, CPU kam auf maximal 60°.

Kannst den Onboard Sound behalten, sollte Grundsätzlich reichen und eine SoundKarte kann man immer nachrüsten.

Du Brauchst eine W-Lan Karte, oder einen Stick fürs internet. Oder mach es wie ich und kauf dir einfach ein 30m Kabel 

Bestellt habe ich da auch schon, war immer alles Ok. Nur zusammengebaut habe ich immer selbst.



Lausbua schrieb:


> Natürlich produzierst du mit der CPU sehr viel Wärme. Bedenk' aber bitte auch, dass viele Leute ihr Netzteil "recht knapp bemessen" und hier nur irgendwas mit 500 - 560W verbauen. Wenn ich hier nun noch die "Effizienzklasse 80+" hernehme und dabei berücksichtige, dass die Hersteller aus Kostengründen gerne eher bei den 80% als darüber sind, bleibt nicht mehr viel über, was "hinten wieder raus kommt". Dadurch wird das Netzteil an sich auch wärmer und "ist seinerseits froh", wenn es vom Inneren des Gehäuses ebenfalls kühle Luft ansaugen kann. Ich habe hier bei manchen Threads zwar gerne "gepredigt", man möge ein paar Euro für ein stärkeres Netzteil drauflegen, doch ich verstehe, dass dies auch eine Kostenfrage ist. Die Kehrseite ist dafür, dass man sein Netzteil auch in einem neuen PC weiterverwenden kann und dieser dann im Kauf wieder entsprechend günstiger ist. Mit anderen Worten: Ich gebe zwar ein mal 150 Euro (oder vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr) für ein richtig fettes Netzteil aus, kann es aber auch in 10 Jahren noch verwenden, wenn ich dazwischen schon 1-2 andere Rechner hatte. Dafür kann ich mir um das gesparte Geld meinetwegen auch etwas mehr Ram gönnen (oder mit der Freundin auf ein Eis gehen :-) )
> 
> Edit: Wenn du nicht nur eventell sondern auch tatsächlich die Festplatten kühlst, werden sie es dir in jedem Fall mit einer längeren Lebensdauer danken, hier spreche ich schon aus Erfahrung. Ich weiß nicht, wie das mit aktuellen Gaming-Gehäusen ist, ich verwende seit 15 Jahren immer noch mein damaliges Chieftec-Gehäuse, wo ich schon damals an der Vorderseite des Festplattenkäfigs einen 80er-Küfter montieren und damit meine Platten kühlen konnte. Hab zwar damals (bei mir in Österreicher noch zu Schilling-Zeiten) 200 Schilling (also heute rund 15 Euro) mehr bezahlt, aber der Kauf hat sich im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes bezahlt gemacht, da ich das Gehäuse noch heute nutze. Okay, ich musste in der Zwischenzeit die Lüfter tauschen, aber nach 15 Jahren darf das schon mal vorkommen :-)



Was ist den für dich knapp bemessen? Ein 550W NT reicht sogar für Sli und CF aus.
Wenn ich mir heute ein 500W NT kaufe, kann ich glücklich sein, wenn es zu 50% ausgelastet wird. Die Hardware verbraucht nichts mehr.
Heutige High-End Rechner verbrauchen wenn es hoch kommt 250W unter Last. Das NT sollte so gewählt werden, das es unter Last zu 50-80% belastet wird, da es dort die beste Effizienz liefert.
Und nur so nebenbei, um so höher die Effizienz um so geringer die Wärmeentwicklung. Bedeutet, wenn ich mein NT zu 50% belaste ist die Wärmeentwicklung geringer wie mit 40% belastung.

Daher werden 450-500W NTs empfohlen, das ist nicht knapp bemessen, sondern genau so gewollt.


----------



## Lausbua (11. August 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Heutige High-End Rechner verbrauchen wenn es hoch kommt 250W unter Last. Das NT sollte so gewählt werden, das es unter Last zu 50-80% belastet wird, da es dort die beste Effizienz liefert.



Bei mir benötigt schon die 6-Kern-CPU laut Datenblatt 135 Watt (ich runde hier mal auf 150W auf, falls ich übertakten sollte), den Rest durchzurechnen erspare ich mir im Moment mal.




Night2010 schrieb:


> Und nur so nebenbei, um so höher die Effizienz um so geringer die Wärmeentwicklung.




Also das erklär mir jetzt mal bitte genauer, auf diese Erklärung bin ich schon gespannt...



Night2010 schrieb:


> Bedeutet, wenn ich mein NT zu 50% belaste ist die Wärmeentwicklung geringer wie mit 40% belastung.




Hier muss ich dir eindeutig widersprechen: Je höher die Effizienz, desto kleiner die Verlustleistung zwischen "der zugeführten Energie" (die vorne reingeht) und "der abgegebenen Energie" (die hinten wieder rauskommt) anhand der Formel P = U * I <-> Leistung = Spannung * Strom. Da ich bei Netzteilen aber immer eine Verlustleistung habe, wo Teile der "zugeführten Energie" aber in Wärme umgewandelt wird, sinkt dadurch die Effizienz des Netzteils. Was bei PC-Netzteilen der Vorteil ist, ist der Umstand, dass es elektronische Netzteile sind, da habe ich keinen Magnetkern mehr, der mir weitere Verluste schafft. Und wenn ich ein Netzteil mehr belaste, "produziere" ich einerseits mehr Wärme (obwohl die Wärme genaugenommen ein Nebenprodukt ist) und gehe andererseits noch dazu näher ans Limit des Netzteiles. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter ins Detail gehen und dir vielleicht auch noch den Skineffekt oder Ähnliches berücksichtigen, doch dazu müsste ich meine damaligen Unterlagen von der HTL raussuchen (sorry, aber wir haben gerade Samstag bald 18:00, und ich will den Samstag Abend nicht gerade so verbringen).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Weniger Belastung am Netzteil heisst auch weniger Wärme, die abgeführt werden muss. Schlussfolgerung: Ein stärkeres Netzteil an einem ansonst identen "Verbraucher" (PC) wird weniger stark beansprucht und wird daher auch weniger warm. Und nur weil ich in einen PC ein 800W-Netzteil verbaue, heißt dies nicht, dass das Netzteil auch permanent die vollen 800W aus der Steckdose "zieht". Dies bedeutet nur, dass das Netzteil Reserven hat und diese nutzen kann, wenn sie gebraucht werden sollten.


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Bei mir benötigt schon die 6-Kern-CPU laut Datenblatt 135 Watt (ich runde hier mal auf 150W auf, falls ich übertakten sollte), den Rest durchzurechnen erspare ich mir im Moment mal.


Allerdings nur unter Volllast. Also wenn sie wirklich zu 100% ausgelastet ist. Ein Netzteil sollte man natürlich trotzdem entsprechend der maximalen Leistung kaufen, auch wenn diese wohl nie erreicht werden wird.




> Also das erklär mir jetzt mal bitte genauer, auf diese Erklärung bin ich schon gespannt...


Ich denke, er meint damit, dass mehr Strom direkt für den entsprechenden Zweck verwendet und weniger davon in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Naja, ein Netzteil tut ja jetzt nicht viel mehr als den Strom mit der richtigen Spannung "weiterzugeben" ... Plus ein paar Sicherungen und dem Netzteillüfter. Ich weiß nicht, ob man da überhaupt einen niedrigen Wirkungsgrad erzielen kann, wenn man sich nicht besonders dämlich anstellt und die Leitungen so baut, dass sie als Heizung funktionieren würden ...


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2012)

Ein Netzteil hat einen Wirkungsgrad. Der liegt bei nem anstaendigen Netzteil heute bei 80-85% (das sind dann die 80+ bzw. 85+ Angaben). Ein "schlechteres" Netzteil kann da deutlich drunter liegen (70% oder grausiger). 

Richtig ist auch, dass ein Netzteil auf eine bestimmte Belastung ausgelegt ist und es in diesem Bereich den besten Wirkungsgrad hat. Das heisst der Wirkungsgrad bei 60% Belastung kann durchaus besser sein als bei 20%. Aber: Natuerlich steigt die Verlustleistung bei hoeherer Belastung - das heisst zu behaupten, dass bei 50% die Waermeentwicklung geringer ist als bei 40% Belastung, ist seeeehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Dass ein moderner Gaming-PC mit 250W auskommt ist allerdings wirklich Quark. Wie Lausbua schon sagt: Allein die CPU muss mit um/ueber 100W beruecksichtigt werden, ueber den Daumen wuerde ich von 200-250W fuer Motherboard, CPU, RAM, Festplatten usw. ausgehen - das heisst mit 250W kann man dann vielleicht einen modernen Office-PC ohne Gaming-Graka betreiben. Will man zocken darf man nochmal um die 200W fuer eine GraKa "investieren". Fuer hochgezuechtete GraKas auch mehr...


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. August 2012)

Mal ein paar Werte zur Leistungsaufnahme von Gaming-PC's aus der aktuellen c't:

Mifcom, PC-System AMD FX-6100 mit HD7850 SSD Silent

175 W bei Volllast CPU
313 W bei Volllast CPU+Grafikkarte

Ultraforce AMD FC8120@4,2GHz mit HD7850

465 W bei Volllast CPU
629 W bei Volllast CPU+Grafikkarte

Hardware4u, Gamers Dream Rev 4.1 Air (i5-3570K + GTX 670)

125 W bei Volllast CPU
295 W bei Volllast CPU+Grafikkarte

Media, Erazer X5353 D/8238 EU (i7-3770 + GTX 680)

151 W bei Volllast CPU
356 W bei Volllast CPU+Grafikkarte

Die geringste Leistungsaufnahme unter kompletter Vollast hat ein PC von Gey (Turtle PC System i5-3550 mit HD7870) mit 283W.
Gemessen wurde primärseitig inkl. Netzteil, HDD und DVD.

Ausgestattet sind alle PC's mit Netzteilen von 480W bis 700W.
Und selbst bei dem PC von Ultraforce steckt ein Netzteil von SilverStone mit 600W.


----------



## eMJay (11. August 2012)

TDP von einem i5 Ivy ist so viel ich jetzt weis bei 77W. 


Eine GTX 670 sollte mit einem i7 ca 300 Watt +/-50 verbrauchen - beim Spielen.

quelle: http://www.hartware....ew_1482_12.html

Da sollte ein 580 Watt Netzteil locker ausreichen. Sogar für SLI.

650 Watt oder mehr ist überdimensioniert und wird in der Regel nicht gebraucht. Außer man steht auf Tripple SLI usw. 

Die neuen CPU´s verbrauchen nicht mehr Strom als früher, eher weniger. Deswegen wird es, denke ich, auch in Zukunft nicht mehr werden. Vor allem Intel ist da um einiges sparsamer.


----------



## Night2010 (12. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil hat einen Wirkungsgrad. Der liegt bei nem anstaendigen Netzteil heute bei 80-85% (das sind dann die 80+ bzw. 85+ Angaben). Ein "schlechteres" Netzteil kann da deutlich drunter liegen (70% oder grausiger).
> 
> Richtig ist auch, dass ein Netzteil auf eine bestimmte Belastung ausgelegt ist und es in diesem Bereich den besten Wirkungsgrad hat. Das heisst der Wirkungsgrad bei 60% Belastung kann durchaus besser sein als bei 20%. Aber: Natuerlich steigt die Verlustleistung bei hoeherer Belastung - das heisst zu behaupten, dass bei 50% die Waermeentwicklung geringer ist als bei 40% Belastung, ist seeeehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
> 
> Dass ein moderner Gaming-PC mit 250W auskommt ist allerdings wirklich Quark. Wie Lausbua schon sagt: Allein die CPU muss mit um/ueber 100W beruecksichtigt werden, ueber den Daumen wuerde ich von 200-250W fuer Motherboard, CPU, RAM, Festplatten usw. ausgehen - das heisst mit 250W kann man dann vielleicht einen modernen Office-PC ohne Gaming-Graka betreiben. Will man zocken darf man nochmal um die 200W fuer eine GraKa "investieren". Fuer hochgezuechtete GraKas auch mehr...



Gehen wir mal davon aus, das ein Netzteil mit einer Effizienz von 85% Arbeitet, dieses dann zu 50% ausgelastet wird, dabei steigt die Effizienz auf 88% an. Daher wird dort das Netzteil weniger Eigenstrom verbrauchen und somit Kühler laufen. Das ist kein Quark, sondern Fakt. Netzteil mit 80+ liefern diese Effizienz bei 20% und 100%. Nur unter 20% sind es weniger. Bei 50-80% sind es mehr.

Wenn ich WoW Spiele, liegt der Verbraucht laut Energy Check 3000 bei 260 Watt.
Rechner: Asus P5Q-E, Intel Q 9550 @ 3,8Ghz, 4GB DDR2 1066 @ 2,4V, GTX 670 Phantom, SoundBlaster Audigy 4, 1x SSD + 4x Sata Platten, Lüftersteuerung + 6 Lüfter.

Würde ich nach den angaben gehen, wäre ich bei einem 700W Netzteil angekommen, was deutlich zu viel ist.

Hier sieht man ne GTX 690 mit 389 Watt bei Crysis 2.
Bin mir auch sicher, das die CPU Übertaktet ist bei dem Test.

&#8364;dit:

CPU ist: Intel Core i7 2600k (übertaktet per Multiplikator auf 4,5 GHz, Quad-Core)

Die TDP von AMD ist höher, deswegen verbrauchen die aber nicht viel mehr Strom. Nur wenn alle Kerne zu 100% ausgelastet sind wird man an diese 125W ran kommen.
Ein 500W NT reicht locker aus.

@kaepteniglo

Wurde das durch ein Spiel getestet, oder haben die einfach Prime + FurMark laufen lassen?
Ein NT mit 600W liefert diese 600W auch an die Hardware, da ist der Eigenstrom noch nicht drin. Mit Hardware die 600W verbraucht, würde ein Netzteil mit nem Wirkungsgrad von 85% 705W aus der Dose ziehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. August 2012)

Da die c't von Vollauslastung der CPU bzw. CPU+GPU schreibt, vermute ich dass dies bei Benchmarks gemessen wurde, da ja (wahrscheinlich) kein Spiel existiert, dass diese Hardware zu 100% Auslastet.

Getestet wurde u.a. Cinebench R11.5, 3DMark 11 (Performance), Skyrim, Max Payne 3 und BF3.


----------



## Night2010 (12. August 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Da die c't von Vollauslastung der CPU bzw. CPU+GPU schreibt, vermute ich dass dies bei Benchmarks gemessen wurde, da ja (wahrscheinlich) kein Spiel existiert, dass diese Hardware zu 100% Auslastet.
> 
> Getestet wurde u.a. Cinebench R11.5, 3DMark 11 (Performance), Skyrim, Max Payne 3 und BF3.





> Ultraforce AMD FC8120@4,2GHz mit HD7850
> 
> 645 W bei Volllast CPU
> 629 W bei Volllast CPU+Grafikkarte



Da stimmt aber was nicht, wieso verbraucht den die CPU alleine mehr Watt als CPU + Grafikkarte?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. August 2012)

Hab es korrigiert. Sind 465W statt 645 

Man sollte doch Licht anmachen wenn man die Zahlen kaum erkennt


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man ne GTX 690 mit 389 Watt bei Crysis 2.
> Bin mir auch sicher, das die CPU Übertaktet ist bei dem Test.


Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wie du selber, und auch richtig sagst, arbeiten die NT´s am effizientesten bei 50%+ Auslastung. Bedeutet also das man hier ein 650-750Watt NT durchaus richtig liegt. Ausserdem ist empfohlen, dass bei High-End Grafikkarten (selbst eine alte 8800GTX) 24-30Ampère im Netzteil auf der 12Volt-Schiene anliegen sollten. Damit können selbst gute 500Watt Netzteile in der Regel nicht dienen.


kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hab es korrigiert. Sind 465W statt 645
> 
> Man sollte doch Licht anmachen wenn man die Zahlen kaum erkennt


In welcher Höhle lebst du denn?


----------



## Night2010 (12. August 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wie du selber, und auch richtig sagst, arbeiten die NT´s am effizientesten bei 50%+ Auslastung. Bedeutet also das man hier ein 650-750Watt NT durchaus richtig liegt. Ausserdem ist empfohlen, dass bei High-End Grafikkarten (selbst eine alte 8800GTX) 24-30Ampère im Netzteil auf der 12Volt-Schiene anliegen sollten. Damit können selbst gute 500Watt Netzteile in der Regel nicht dienen.
> 
> In welcher Höhle lebst du denn?



520W Antec High Current Gamer mit 40A auf der +12V. Es liefert also 480W auf der +12V. Für 54€

be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W liefert auch 480W auf der +12V für 62€

Ich schrieb bei 50-80% Auslastung. Und das Beispiel ist eine GTX 690 mit nem Übertakteten I7 2600k die bei ~390W liegt, was unter 80% Last sind.
Das sollte auch nur Zeigen, das man nicht zwingend ein 700-800W NT braucht. Besonders nicht, wenn man sich neue Hardware kauft, da reicht nunmal ein 500W NT aus, solange es kein LC-Power ist


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2012)

Aber leider bei beiden Netzteilen nur auf einer 12Volt Schiene, was bei Grafikkarten mit 2x 8Pin Stromanschlüssen leider nicht ausreichend ist. Für High-End/Sli oder Dualkarten brauchst du davon auch schon mindestens zwei bis vier solcher Leitungen. Ansonsten kann das ins Auge gehen.
Edit:
Ein Fehler den auch viele Anbieter von Komplettsystemen begehen. Deshalb baue ich PC´s auch immer selbst zusammen. Und das schon seid 20 Jahren.


----------



## Night2010 (12. August 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber leider bei beiden Netzteilen nur auf einer 12Volt Schiene, was bei Grafikkarten mit 2x 8Pin Stromanschlüssen leider nicht ausreichend ist. Für High-End/Sli oder Dualkarten brauchst du davon auch schon mindestens zwei bis vier solcher Leitungen. Ansonsten kann das ins Auge gehen.
> Edit:
> Ein Fehler den auch viele Anbieter von Komplettsystemen begehen. Deshalb baue ich PC´s auch immer selbst zusammen. Und das schon seid 20 Jahren.



Beim be quiet! steht +12V1: 28A, +12V2: 20A.

Ein 8 Pin Stecker liefert 150W, sind wir bei 2 Steckern bei 300W.
Das Corsair AX1200 hat auch nur eine 12V schiene mit 100A. Bzw. alle AX haben nur eine Schiene.
Wie erklärst du dir das bei max 6x 6/8Pin Anschlüssen?


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kannst du so ohne Probleme bestellen..einen "besseren" Kühler würde ich trotzdem mitnehmen..sonst brauchst du eigentlich keine K-CPU mitnehmen.. ;-)_



Richtig! Guter Kühler muss her. Wie kann man denn nur die Asus-Karte kaufen und dann nen Boxed-Lüfter verbauen wollen. Da blutet mir das Herz, wenn ich das sehe. Muss ja kein Über-Kühler sein, aber Boxed geht echt mal garnicht.



Lausbua schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Weniger Belastung am Netzteil heisst auch weniger Wärme, die abgeführt werden muss. Schlussfolgerung: Ein stärkeres Netzteil an einem ansonst identen "Verbraucher" (PC) wird weniger stark beansprucht und wird daher auch weniger warm. Und nur weil ich in einen PC ein 800W-Netzteil verbaue, heißt dies nicht, dass das Netzteil auch permanent die vollen 800W aus der Steckdose "zieht". Dies bedeutet nur, dass das Netzteil Reserven hat und diese nutzen kann, wenn sie gebraucht werden sollten.



Ein zu großes Netzteil kann aber auch heißen, dass ich im Idle unter 20% Auslastung komme und der Wirkungsgrad dann komplett in den Keller geht. Also, ganz so übertreiben würde ich es dann auch nicht.
Wäre schon schön, wenn ein Netzteil nicht nur unter Last, sondern auch im Idle eine akzeptable Auslastung hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Beim be quiet! steht +12V1: 28A, +12V2: 20A.
> 
> Ein 8 Pin Stecker liefert 150W, sind wir bei 2 Steckern bei 300W.
> Das Corsair AX1200 hat auch nur eine 12V schiene mit 100A. Bzw. alle AX haben nur eine Schiene.
> Wie erklärst du dir das bei max 6x 6/8Pin Anschlüssen?


Wenn die Ampèrezahlen entsprechend hoch sind, kannst du auch drei Karten an einen Strang hängen, das sollte wohl klar sein. Es gibt aber auch Netzteile mit 4x 12V und 18A pro Anschluss wie dieses:
http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E8-550W-Straight-Power-PC-Netzteil/dp/tech-data/B0049HGZOK/ref=de_a_smtd
Da wird es dann nun mal eng. So wie die von dir genannten auch.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. August 2012)

> Ein zu großes Netzteil kann aber auch heißen, dass ich im Idle unter 20% Auslastung komme und der Wirkungsgrad dann komplett in den Keller geht.


Naja sagen wir mal 750 Watt.
Unter 20% Auslastung wären bei 150 Watt.
Im Idle dürfte ein Rechner ohnehin weniger brauchen.
Ist ja etwas hop oder top. Ein wenig surfen sind wenige Watt und zocken dann gleich viel.
Also gehen wir mal von 100 Watt aus.
Bei 5% Wirkungsgradunterschied reden wir hier von ein paar Watt.
Lass es mal 10 sein, damit ich total ungünstig rechne.
Das sind dann in 100 Stunde eine kwh oder auch 16 cent.
Wenn du 5 Stunden am Abend surfst und mal ein paar Abende frei machst, reden wir hier von 20 cent im Monat, die du Mehrkosten hast, was zu etwa 2,50 Euro im Jahr führt.

Vermutlich fällt das auf der Stromrechnung nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn du 5 Stunden am Abend surfst und mal ein paar Abende frei machst, reden wir hier von 20 cent im Monat, die du Mehrkosten hast, was zu etwa 2,50 Euro im Jahr führt.



Das sind 2 Kugeln Eis mit Sahne!  Warum sollte man die nicht mitnehmen?


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Das sind 2 Kugeln Eis mit Sahne!  Warum sollte man die nicht mitnehmen?


So billig ist das Eis bei euch? Hier kostet das 3 Euro ...

Wir kommen vom Thema ab ...

Kauf halt irgendein Netzteil und gut is xD ... Wird schon nicht explodieren ...

Hab bisher einfach bei Amazon Netzteil eingegeben, eins mit der auf der Grafikkarte angegebenen empfohlenen Wattzahl gekauft (etwas drüber natürlich) und hatte nie Probleme ...

Aktuell verbaut ist das hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017LT3R2?ie=UTF8


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> So billig ist das Eis bei euch? Hier kostet das 3 Euro ...
> 
> Wir kommen vom Thema ab ...
> 
> ...



unverantwortlich! Befass dich erstmal mit der Technik von Netzteilen bevor du hier, in einem Technik-Forum, so einen Unsinn redest.


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Ja, man kann da ja eine Wissenschaft draus machen, aber mal ehrlich, es gibt wichtigere Dinge, als sich stundenlang damit zu befassen, welches Netzteil man braucht ... Und ich wüsste jetzt erst recht nicht, welches Netzteil ich kaufen sollte, wenn ich eure Beiträge alle durchlese ...

Und ein Boxed Kühler reicht auch völlig aus, da man als normaler Nutzer aktuelle CPUs nicht übertakten muss, weil sie schnell genug sind. Höchstens die Lautstärke könnte ein Problem werden, aber wen das nicht stört, kann ohne Bedenken den Boxed Kühler verwenden ...


----------



## bemuehung (13. August 2012)

weiss nicht warum hier jetzt noch gross über das NT debattiert wird, ist doch mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert

allerdings würde ich statt dem verlinktem *E8* das aktuelle *E9* nehmen 

Rams die low-profile http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600+Low+Voltage/48850/8GB-Kit+Corsair+Vengeance+Low+Profile+schwarz+PC3-12800U+CL9.article


----------



## Night2010 (13. August 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Ampèrezahlen entsprechend hoch sind, kannst du auch drei Karten an einen Strang hängen, das sollte wohl klar sein. Es gibt aber auch Netzteile mit 4x 12V und 18A pro Anschluss wie dieses:
> http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E8-550W-Straight-Power-PC-Netzteil/dp/tech-data/B0049HGZOK/ref=de_a_smtd
> Da wird es dann nun mal eng. So wie die von dir genannten auch.




Was versuchst du da gerade?

Das be quiet! liefert 40A und auf der +12V1 max 28A was sollte da nicht reichen?
Beim Antec sind es 40A, da nur eine Schiene vorhanden ist. Da wird also garnichts eng 

Verstehe auch dein Problem mit dem NT nicht, 4x +12V bedeutet doch nur, das es aufgeteilt ist.
Die 2 8 Pin anschlüsse für die Karte/n bekommen jeweils eine schiene und dann der Rest der Hardware.

Und da ein 8 Pin maximal 150W liefert, aber eine +12V 216W sollte das kein Problem geben.
Glaube nicht, das be quiet da nicht nachgedacht hat.

Aber es ging ja auch nicht um dieses be quiet, sondern um die von mir verlinkten und da gibt es auch mit ner GTX 680, oder einer HD 7970 keine Probleme.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn sich jemand ein 700W, oder 800W NT kauft, aber warum mehr Geld ausgeben als nötig? Solange man nicht vor hat auf Sli, oder CF zu gehen braucht man sowas nunmal nicht.
Fakt ist nunmal, das es einfach nicht nötig ist und Fakt ist auch, das es immer noch welche gibt, die nicht verstanden haben, das die Hardware nunmal keine 1000W unter Last braucht.
Ich hatte 7,5 Jahre lang ein 500W Sea Sonic im Rechner, das hat alles mitgemacht bis es dann den Geist aufgegeben hat. Und zu der Zeit als ich es gekauft habe, brauchte man auch 350-400W für die Hardware. Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei, die Hardware wird immer sparsamer. Da sind Netzteile für nen normalen Gamer von 500W ausreichend.


----------

